# oddest mammal you have seen?



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

ok 2 rules ithas to have been in a pet shop and has to be alittel diffrent so it can't be a rat or gerbel unless it's somthing like a chinese gerbel . for me it's a big Duch Hair in Vemolins (spelling) .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

baby barn owls :2thumb:

i know they are birds lol 

but i have odder mammals in my house than in the pet shops LOL


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

raccon dogs and porcupines


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinkajou, probably... There was one pet shop in Texas that I went to that had kinks, a sloth, erm... Loads of other things, too, but my brain isn't working properly.


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Kinkajou & Meekats :flrt:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

some of my classmates at uni, bloody weird looking bunch :whistling2:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Probably a small male Minke Whale in the Great Barrier Reef last year. It went about 3 metres from my feet! :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Sarracenia said:


> Probably a small male Minke Whale in the Great Barrier Reef last year. It went about 3 metres from my feet! :gasp:[/QUOTE
> 
> Was that in a pet shop in the barrier reef?? LOL


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Our babies, O and Patrick

we dont think they are weird but are quite rare in the uk, have not seen them in any pet shops either - hope they still count


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

cotton top tamarins, common marms, geofferoys marms, ring tailed lemurs, nine banded armadillo, javan squirrels, dwarf mongoose, meerkats, lesser jerboas, brown ruffled lemur, loads of other stuff i cant remember lol


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

bendigo said:


> some of my classmates at uni, bloody weird looking bunch :whistling2:


Quiet you.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> Quiet you.



not you of course, from what i can see of you behind your massive pile of cane toads your very pwetty :lol2:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

sugar gliders, thats about as exotic as it gets i my little part of the world:mf_dribble:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

never see anything really exotic in a shop but have met many unusal animals: victory:
stu


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

3 Toed Sloths.


----------

